# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  قصة فتاة ليلة زفافها ـ قصة واقعية

## diyaomari

في ليله من أجمل ليالي كل فتاه في ليله عرس هذه الفتاه حصل ماهو غير متوقع, صعدت الأم وأخذت تساعد ابنتها في ارتداء فستانها الأبيض وحانت وقت الزفة والفتاه واقفة بجوار عريسها أخذت تقول لأمها أنها لاترى شيئا أين الناس؟؟ 
أين الحضور؟؟ لا أرى شيئا أصبحت الأم تهدأ ابنتها ونصحتها أن تقرأ بعض آيات القران ربما يكون بسبب التوتر ولكن من غير جدوى .
فأخذت العروس تبكي وتقول إنها لاترى كل ماهو حولها ظلام أمسكت الأم بيد ابنتها وصعدوا إلى غرفه العروس ومعهم عريسها لقد حاولوا تهدءتها 
وجميع من في القاعة في ذهول ودهشة ماالذي حصل؟؟ ماذا جرى؟؟
وكثر الهمس والجدل حتى نزلت الأم وآخذت تخبر الحضور بأن ابنتها لاترى وطلبت من الحضور أن يتوضأ فربما أصيبت ابنتها بعين حاسده واستجاب الحضور رأفة ورغبه في مساعده العروس 
ولكن العروس لم تسترد بصرها وأصر العريس على تكمله مراسم الزواج وهو مصمم على الاحتفاظ بها بالرغم من حالتها
وهكذا أخذت الفتاه تتردد على الأطباء والشيوخ حتى في يوم من الأيام سمعت عن شيخ جيد ذهبت إليه قال لها انها مصابه بعين قويه لا تذهب إلا بموت صاحبها أو بمعرفته واخذ أثر منه 
ومرت السنين واستسلمت العروس لحالتها وأنجبت أطفالا وفي يوم من الأيام استيقظت من نومها وهي ترى أول ما فكرت أن تفعله ركضت إلى الهاتف حتى تبشر والدتها أجاب أخيها: الو. قالت : أريد أمي لقد أبصرت لقد أبصرت اخبر أمي إني أبصرت. فقال أخيها وهو مختنق بغصة الم: لقد توفيت والدتنا هذا الصباح.
سبحان الله جميع الحضور قد توضأ إلا الأم ولم يخطر في بال احد انه يمكن من شده إعجاب الأم بابنتها أن تحسدها.

----------


## زينة

سبحان الله العظيم
مشكور ضياء

----------


## diyaomari

> سبحان الله العظيم
> مشكور ضياء


مشكورة زينة على مرورك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخ ضياء 

يسلمو 

سبحان الله

----------


## عُبادة

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

زي ما بقول المثل ما بحسد المال إلا اصحابه

----------


## حلم حياتي

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 00BFFF"]سبحان الله 
والله يحمي الجميع من الحسد 
امين[/grade]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]سبحان الله 

الله يبعد عنا عين الحسادين[/align]

----------


## العنيدة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## diyaomari

> مشكور اخ ضياء 
> 
> يسلمو 
> 
> سبحان الله






> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> 
> زي ما بقول المثل ما بحسد المال إلا اصحابه






> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 00BFFF"]سبحان الله 
> والله يحمي الجميع من الحسد 
> امين[/grade]






> [align=center]سبحان الله 
> 
> الله يبعد عنا عين الحسادين[/align]






> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .



شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم الكريم

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

بجد بجد كتييييييير بتحزن

----------


## سرور

[align=center]يالله سبحان الله 
قصة بتوقف شعر الراس 
وصدق الي حكى ما بحسد المال غير صحابه [/align]

----------


## diyaomari

> [align=center]يالله سبحان الله 
> قصة بتوقف شعر الراس 
> وصدق الي حكى ما بحسد المال غير صحابه [/align]





> بجد بجد كتييييييير بتحزن


سرور ، علا شكرا لمروركم الكريم

----------


## الاء

سبحااان الله

......

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Smile:

----------


## diyaomari

الاء ومها شكرا لمروركم

----------


## زهره التوليب

نعم....العين حق
شكرا ضياء

----------


## غسان

* قصة محزنة .. مشكور ضياء*

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلاااااااااااام ...

بصراحة هالقصة بتنفع دراما ومسلسل مثل باب الحارة ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## diyaomari

> يا سلاااااااااااام ...
> 
> بصراحة هالقصة بتنفع دراما ومسلسل مثل باب الحارة ...





> * قصة محزنة .. مشكور ضياء*





> نعم....العين حق
> شكرا ضياء


زهرة التوليب ، غسان ، نادر 
شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور

----------


## Paradise

في ليله من أجمل ليالي كل فتاه
في ليله عرس هذه الفتاه
حصل ماهو غير متوقع  
صعدت الأم 
وأخذت تساعد ابنتها في ارتداء فستانها الأبيض
وحانت وقت الزفة والفتاه واقفة بجوار عريسها
أخذت تقول لأمها أنها لاترى شيئا أين الناس؟؟ أين الحضور؟؟ لا أرى شيئا
أصبحت الأم تهدأ ابنتها ونصحتها أن تقرأ بعض آيات القران
ربما يكون بسبب التوتر ولكن من غير جدوى ..
فأخذت العروس تبكي وتقول إنها لاترى
كل ماهو حولها ظلام
أمسكت الأم بيد ابنتها
وصعدوا إلى غرفه العروس ومعهم عريسها
لقد حاولوا تهدءتها
وجميع من في القاعة في ذهول ودهشة ماالذي حصل؟؟ ماذا جرى؟؟
وكثر الهمس والجدل حتى نزلت الأم وآخذت تخبر الحضور
بأن ابنتها لاترى
وطلبت من الحضور أن يتوضأ فربما أصيبت ابنتها بعين حاسده
واستجاب الحضور رأفة ورغبه في مساعده العروس
ولكن العروس لم تسترد بصرها وأصر العريس على تكمله مراسم الزواج
وهو مصمم على الاحتفاظ بها بالرغم من حالتها
وهكذا أخذت الفتاه تتردد على الأطباء والشيوخ
حتى في يوما من الأيام سمعت عن شيخ جيد
ذهبت إليه قال لها أنها مصابه بعين قويه لا تذهب إلا بموت صاحبها
أو بمعرفته واخذ أثرا منه
ومرت السنين واستسلمت العروس لحالتها وأنجبت أطفالا
وفي يوم من الأيام استيقظت من نومها وهي ترى
أول ما فكرت أن تفعله ركضت إلى الهاتف حتى تبشر والدتها
أجاب أخيها: الو.
قالت : أريد أمي لقد أبصرت لقد أبصرت اخبر أمي إني أبصرت.
فقال أخيها وهو مختنق بغصة الم: لقد توفيت والدتنا هذا الصباح. 

سبحان الله جميع الحضور قد توضأ إلا الأم
ولم يخطر في بال احد انه يمكن من شده إعجاب الأم بابنتها أن تحسدها. 
سبحان الله
ما يحسد المال الا صاحبه

----------


## محمد العزام

حتى الحسد بين الام والبنت 
الله اكبر 
شكرا

----------


## saousana

هو في حسد بس انا بصراحة القصة مش خارطة مشطي 
مشكورة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الموضوع متكرر

شكراً برديس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انداري

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_حتى الحسد بين الام والبنت 
الله اكبر 
شكرا
_


 الحسد بكون من دون أصد ومن كتر المحبة

----------


## غسان

_قصة جميلة .... فعلا ما يحسد المال الا صحابه ... مشكورة براديس_

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_هو في حسد بس انا بصراحة القصة مش خارطة مشطي 
مشكورة 

_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_الموضوع متكرر 

شكراً برديس
_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_انداري_


 شكرا لمروركم

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_قصة جميلة .... فعلا ما يحسد المال الا صحابه ... مشكورة براديس_ 


 شكرا غسان

----------


## sara

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_في ليله من أجمل ليالي كل فتاه

في ليله عرس هذه الفتاه
حصل ماهو غير متوقع  
صعدت الأم 
وأخذت تساعد ابنتها في ارتداء فستانها الأبيض
وحانت وقت الزفة والفتاه واقفة بجوار عريسها
أخذت تقول لأمها أنها لاترى شيئا أين الناس؟؟ أين الحضور؟؟ لا أرى شيئا
أصبحت الأم تهدأ ابنتها ونصحتها أن تقرأ بعض آيات القران
ربما يكون بسبب التوتر ولكن من غير جدوى ..
فأخذت العروس تبكي وتقول إنها لاترى
كل ماهو حولها ظلام
أمسكت الأم بيد ابنتها
وصعدوا إلى غرفه العروس ومعهم عريسها
لقد حاولوا تهدءتها
وجميع من في القاعة في ذهول ودهشة ماالذي حصل؟؟ ماذا جرى؟؟
وكثر الهمس والجدل حتى نزلت الأم وآخذت تخبر الحضور
بأن ابنتها لاترى
وطلبت من الحضور أن يتوضأ فربما أصيبت ابنتها بعين حاسده
واستجاب الحضور رأفة ورغبه في مساعده العروس
ولكن العروس لم تسترد بصرها وأصر العريس على تكمله مراسم الزواج
وهو مصمم على الاحتفاظ بها بالرغم من حالتها
وهكذا أخذت الفتاه تتردد على الأطباء والشيوخ
حتى في يوما من الأيام سمعت عن شيخ جيد
ذهبت إليه قال لها أنها مصابه بعين قويه لا تذهب إلا بموت صاحبها
أو بمعرفته واخذ أثرا منه
ومرت السنين واستسلمت العروس لحالتها وأنجبت أطفالا
وفي يوم من الأيام استيقظت من نومها وهي ترى
أول ما فكرت أن تفعله ركضت إلى الهاتف حتى تبشر والدتها
أجاب أخيها: الو.
قالت : أريد أمي لقد أبصرت لقد أبصرت اخبر أمي إني أبصرت.
فقال أخيها وهو مختنق بغصة الم: لقد توفيت والدتنا هذا الصباح. 

سبحان الله جميع الحضور قد توضأ إلا الأم
ولم يخطر في بال احد انه يمكن من شده إعجاب الأم بابنتها أن تحسدها. 
سبحان الله
ما يحسد المال الا صاحبه_


 لا اله الا الله اللهم عافينا يارب شكرا الك

----------


## Paradise

شكرا سارة

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
كلم ممكن يصير

----------


## دموع الورد

سبحان الله....الله يبعدنا

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
كلم ممكن يصير
_


 شكرا جنتل مان 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_سبحان الله....الله يبعدنا

_


 الله يبعدك ويحميك
شكرا

----------


## diyaomari

الموضوع مكرر 
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6900

----------


## ابن الاردن

شكرا بردايس

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari  
_الموضوع مكرر

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6900_




بعتذر ضياء كان لازم اتحقق من مواضيعي
إن شاء الله ما بتنعاد معي أو مع غيري

وشكرا لتنبيهي

----------


## Paradise

شكرا ابن الاردن لمرورك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_قصة جميلة .... فعلا ما يحسد المال الا صحابه ... مشكورة براديس_ 


 مشكورة براديس . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Tiem

مستحيل  ام تحسد بنتها وين صارت................
تحياتي على الموضوع وكل عام وانت بالف خير
تيم

----------

